# المنتدى منتدى اقسام السرفرات و البيع والشراء و الاعلان اقسام البيع والشراء قسم البيع والشراء خاص بالشركات المشتركة  iphone virgin and bouygues instant

## Mr KhaliD

قمنا باضافت خدمتين جديدتين الاولى نتفرد بها حصريا, والتانية ثمننا هو الافضل في السوق.
الخدمتان هما:
*iphone virgin france 
*iphone bouygues telecom france. 
وقت فك الشفرة للخدمتين لحضي.
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
او اتصل بنا الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

